# CIRCUITO ON-OF encendido y apagado electrico



## diegoc (May 10, 2008)

reciban un cordial saludo, no soy un experto en estos menesteres de la electronica. les solicito si me pueden ayudar necesito un circuito o algo que se le asimile para hacer por medio de un pulsador encender y apagar con este mismo algun aparato electrico a 110 voltios AC. seria algo sencillo no muy sofisticado.

de antemano agradecido.


----------



## Dano (May 10, 2008)

¿Algo así te sirve?

Apretas el switch RELOJ y el relé se activa, apretas de nuevo y se desactiva, asi sucecivamente....


----------



## diegoc (May 10, 2008)

dano, muchas garcias por tan pronta respuesta claro que me sirve pero en lo posible preferiria que trabajara con AC para asi no tener que hacer la fuente y que fuera de un tamaño reducido.pero es lo que busco muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 11, 2008)

Dependiendo del aparato que enciendas y apagues, la corriente para el circuito la puedes obtener del mismo. basta q este tenga funcion stand by, para darle tension, sino puedes rectificar y bajar el voltaje directo de la red, lo cual es peligroso, pero muy simple y en muchos aparatos japoneses y chinos lo he visto.


----------



## JV (May 11, 2008)

Y porque no usar directamente un pulsador con retensión?










Saludos..


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (May 14, 2008)

El circuito con el flip-flop es bueno pero......... Dano el pulsador genera ruido mecanico y la salida   sería erratica y muy probablemente no cambie el estado on- off por el fenomeno de los rebotes.

JV esa es la mejor opción.

Saludos


----------



## Dano (May 14, 2008)

Puede ser aunque ese circuito lo he usado, y esta funcionando hasta el dia de hoy en mi pieza y ni un problema, le agregue a la entrada del reloj del filp flop una resistencia a tierra por si algún dia se disparaba erráticamente  

Saludos.

Aunque si es mucho más simple la opción de JV


----------



## diegoc (May 14, 2008)

agradezco todas sus sugerencias mil gracias


----------



## menta666 (Jul 17, 2008)

Como se llama el integrado por que pedi un flip-flop y me vendieron un 4027b que dicen que trae 2 flip-flop pero no se conectarlo ya que tiene 9 patas de cada lado


----------



## menta666 (Jul 17, 2008)

no perdon 8 patas de cada lado


----------



## LokoMX (Jul 17, 2008)

menta666 dijo:
			
		

> no perdon 8 patas de cada lado



el 4027 es tecnología cmos, y el 7476,  es ttl...

en la imagen que te pongo están los numeros de los pines que hay que conectar...

*4027*
pin16->vcc
pin 8->gnd


*7476*
pin 5->vcc
pin 13->gnd


saludos


----------



## menta666 (Jul 17, 2008)

gracias por tu respuesta, espero poder entenderte por que yo tengo 8 pin de cada lado y no te entiendo ya que no es cuadrado es rectangular ,no podras mandarme un grafico conectando los 8 pin de un lado y del otro del 4027b agradesco mucho tu respuesta


----------



## menta666 (Jul 17, 2008)

Ya esta muchisimas gracias no me mandes nada te entendi perfectamente ,LokoMX baje por internet el diagrama del 4027b y te entendi .muchas gracias por tu respuesta.un saludo


----------



## menta666 (Jul 18, 2008)

por que ,puede ser que el relay me quede siempre conectado ,el transcistor tiene que ser npn o pnp es igual el bc548c que el bc548.saludos


----------



## pepechip (Jul 18, 2008)

conectale en el pin donde tienes puesto el pulsador una resistencia de 100K en paralelo con un condensador de 1uF y puestos a masa.

Con el circuito original le introduces el *1* mediante el pulsador, pero el *0* no se lo garantizas.


----------



## lester12 (Nov 12, 2010)

en ese ckto de dano si se puede utilizar AC, es solo de conectar la linea o L1 al contacto movil de relay y al contacto normalmente abierto la carga que se desee acompañado de su neutro. El relay aparta la DC de AC.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 12, 2010)

Para utiilzar el circuito de Dano tenes que empelar un pulsador no de los comunes sino uno que tiene debouce mécanico, es decir que no produce rebote al conectar.
Pedilo como pulsador con antirebote, con ese no vas a tener problema y si no un pulsador como te dijeron con retención pulsas queda conectado pulsas y deconecta.
Pero como vi que estaba comprando el material, y nadie comento ese tipo de pulsadores te lo hago saber

Si en ninguna tienda lo tienne contacta al distribuidor RS , que ellos si tienen de ese tipo en catalogo, de echo poder buscar en rs-online
www.rs-components.com


----------

